# Arthritis?? I Think Not!!!!



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

when we got delilah they told us she had arthritis and couldnt canter. needless to say, a week of being outside she was galloping around like a maniac. molly thought she couldnt jump because she tried to jump a strand of out electric fence, and broke it down. so i was lunging jasper one day over a 1 foot jump, and i told her we should just try delilah over them. first we tried a 6" bench we had but it was upside down and so it was about an inch tall and 6" wide. she trotted over it no problem. so we turned it up so it was 6" and she did fine over that. i was using cinder blocks and a pvc pipe with jasper and so i told molly to try her over that. molly was afraid that delilah would fall, but the only thing that would happen is she would knock the pole off.... here are pics from today the 3rd day of jumping.












































































Arthritis??? I Think Not!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Um... Just because someone (or a horse in this case) is having some good days it does not mean the arthritis is not there and not an issue.

I will use my old dog as an example.

She has arthritis for sure. Confirmed by x-rays.
98% of the time you will see her walking around looking like an old dog.
The other 2% of the time she wants to play and have fun and she does, heck with the discomfort. She darts around and leaps and pounces with the other dogs. And then back to old dog again.

An older horse with arthritis might be able to jump things. But in the big picture of life it is probably not best to ask her to keep jumping over and over and over again.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> when we got delilah they told us she had arthritis and couldnt canter. needless to say, a week of being outside she was galloping around like a maniac. molly thought she couldnt jump because she tried to jump a strand of out electric fence, and broke it down. so i was lunging jasper one day over a 1 foot jump, and i told her we should just try delilah over them. first we tried a 6" bench we had but it was upside down and so it was about an inch tall and 6" wide. she trotted over it no problem. so we turned it up so it was 6" and she did fine over that. i was using cinder blocks and a pvc pipe with jasper and so i told molly to try her over that. molly was afraid that delilah would fall, but the only thing that would happen is she would knock the pole off.... here are pics from today the 3rd day of jumping.
> 
> 
> Arthritis??? I Think Not!!!


Jumping three days in a row? Please - the poor horse still needs more groceries and muscle.

IMHO - she does not look comfortable.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

we have been lunging her for like 2 weeks and we know she is skinny, we have been working on that. shes happy to be doing this, we are not forcing her at all. please, im not asking for a critique here, happy positive comments.^^ and she is not a poor little horse, she is happy as a pig in a pig pen.


she has never had an arthritic day in the 1.5 years we have owned her. she gallops around every day and is not arthritic at all. it was never confirmed by a vet. they said she had it bc they kept her in a stall for 2 years. never let out, now she is out side all the time


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

she could be in discomfort. her ears are back in every photo. Jumping a horse three days in a row over some low jumps wont do much to hurt them, may even help her with muscle. but jumping things like benches and such can be dangerous... 

if shes not lame after jumping she might only have mild arthritus. its most noticable in winter when the ground is hard, so keep a look out. did the vet diagnose her/ do a flexion test or anything? remember neither you nor her previous owner are vets, so she really might very well still have arthritus or she might not.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

I think what people here are referring to is the tension in her face. In all the pictures her face looks very tense, which can lead to the assumption that she isn't happy. 

Glad you are working on getting her up in weight and working with her, it's good to see people helping animals.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

she is getting 6lbs of stratagy every day and 15 lbs 2x a day, and she has her ears like that because she is listening to my sister, and concentrating


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Kiara said:


> I think what people here are referring to is the tension in her face. In all the pictures her face looks very tense, which can lead to the assumption that she isn't happy.


Exactly. Her face does not look relaxed and happy at all.

Flat back is not listening. 

One thing to think about with an older horse and arthritis. If they are sore every where, they might not look lame to many people. 

She looks like a wonderful kind horse who is trying to do what you want even if it is not easy for her.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

if you notice, some of the pics her ears are up, and they are not flat back. and if is is uncomfortable why is she doing it? if you notice my sister is giving her plenty of line to swerve if she wants to. i wasnt looking for people to bash us saying that she looks unhappy and things like "Please - the poor horse still needs more groceries and muscle". i CAN'T feel her ribs and of course she doesnt have muscle like most peoples horses, she isnt in training and we dont ride every day, maybe 2-3x a week walking half a mile. she is just a back yard pleasure horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She is doing it because she is a good horse and she is being asked. That is what good horses do. 

Our job, as their owners is to not ask them to do things that are above and beyond what they should be doing for whatever stage of their life they are in.

She looks like a wonderfully sweet mare that truly does not look comfortable in those photos.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

what ever. mods please delete this.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You can not even take a compliment with out getting an attitude..... :shock:


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

please stop posting threads if you dont care for replies...


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i wanted copliments. not people telling me what i should and shouldnt do. i can post threads if i want to.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL. how can i give you too many compliements if your horse obviously looks unhappy? your op showed that you dont truely understand arthritus, so we were trying to educate you. i dont think she looks bad, you obviously are treating her well, trying to fatten her up and dont ride the crap out of her.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

she isnt unhappy. thanks you for saying i treat her well. i understand arthritis bc i have it and so do my parents. please dont assume stupid crap.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well... I'd have to ask how the owner's before you diagnosed her with Arthrithis. If it was done by a vet, there's no use in arguing because, well, they're vets and we're not, right?
If they've owned her for forever and have gradually watched her gaits and behaviour change, then there may be something there even without a vet's diagnosis. 
Arthiritis doesn't always show itself in such fashionable ways as lameness. Stiffness can be arthritis, which can gradually work out. I have a 22 year old Arabian mare who most days runs around better than my two year olds. However, there's a small degree of stiffness in her hocks and pelvis that, even though she's LAME per say, I know she's got arthritis, just not to a severe degree.
There's a lot of varying degrees and symptoms in horses, which can't be compared to that of a human. The only thing I'll say is maybe it'd be best to have a vet come out and see her.

On the other hand, what a beautiful head she has! Fattened up, she's going to be heck of a looker. 
Best of luck with her!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> i wanted copliments. not people telling me what i should and shouldnt do. i can post threads if i want to.


Erin, that is a very childish attitude. No one was being rude to you, just trying to alert you to what they see. There is no reason to delete this thread.


----------

